# Avanafil



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Avanafil is the newest erectile dysfunction drug approved for use.
It is very fast acting, less than 15 minutes in some patients. *


An open-label, long-term evaluation of the safety, efficacy and tolerability of avanafil in male patients with mild to severe erectile dysfunction.

AuthorsBelkoff LH, et al. Show all Journal
Int J Clin Pract. 2013 Apr;67(4):333-41. doi: 10.1111/ijcp.12065.


*Abstract*

AIM: Determine the long-term efficacy, safety and tolerability of avanafil, a highly specific, rapidly absorbed phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibitor in male patients with mild to severe erectile dysfunction (ED), with or without diabetes.

METHODS: This was a 52-week, open-label extension of two 12-week, randomised, placebo-controlled, phase 3 trials. Patients were assigned to avanafil 100 mg, but could request 200 mg (for increased efficacy; '100/200-mg' group) or 50 mg (for improved tolerability). Primary end points included percentage of sexual attempts ending in successful vaginal penetration [Sexual Encounter Profile 2 (SEP2)] and intercourse (SEP3) and erectile function domain score per the International Index of Erectile Function (IIEF-EF).

RESULTS: Some 712 patients enrolled; 686 were included in the intent to treat population and contributed to the data. All primary end points showed sustained improvement. SEP2 and SEP3 success rates improved from 44% to 83% and from 13% to 68% (100-mg group) and from 43% to 79% and from 11% to 66% (100/200-mg group), respectively. Mean IIEF-EF domain scores improved from 13.6 to 22.2 (100-mg group) and from 11.9 to 22.7 (100/200-mg group). Avanafil was effective in some patients ≤ 15 min and > 6 h postdose. Sixty-five per cent (112/172) of 'nonresponders' to avanafil 100 mg responded to the 200-mg dose. The most common (≥ 2%) treatment-emergent adverse events were headache, flushing, nasopharyngitis and nasal congestion; < 3% of patients discontinued therapy because of adverse events.

*CONCLUSIONS: The long-term tolerability and improvement in sexual function, coupled with rapid onset, suggest that avanafil is well suited for the on-demand treatment of ED.*


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Very fast erection, 15 minutes til party time. Great for lining up those last minute bootie calls!!! :headbang:


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 4, 2014)

I am looking forward to trying this out


----------

